# Does Capacity of UPS increase if we add 2 batteries?



## Reloaded (May 15, 2018)

Guys does Capacity of UPS increase if we add 2 batteries?
Currently i am using UPS Nirantar UPS-621V, which has a capacity of 360W. This is not enough for my current setup. When the light goes it immediately shuts down without giving any backup not even a second. There is no problem with the ups battery, when i connect a table fan to it it works perfectly.

My question is can i add another battery to it so that i can increase the capacity? I have a extra 12V7AH battery.
After doing some research it turns out that 2 battery can be added to the ups in parallel to increase the capacity. 

Has anyone done this modification before? Will it be safe to do this or will there be any damage to the UPS or the pc?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2018)

No it is not safe to do this, the UPS circuitry itself has maximum wattage limiting built in. It is absolutely not recommended to do any kind of "mod" as its a massive fire hazard. 
Forget the safety of your PC, atleast care about your own safety 
Get a 1 kva UPS, preferably the APC model that is on sale right now on amazon.


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2018)

Reloaded said:


> When the light goes it immediately shuts down without giving any backup not even a second?


What're all the components, you've connected to UPS apart from Cabinet?


----------



## Reloaded (May 15, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> No it is not safe to do this, the UPS circuitry itself has maximum wattage limiting built in. It is absolutely not recommended to do any kind of "mod" as its a massive fire hazard.
> Forget the safety of your PC, atleast care about your own safety
> Get a 1 kva UPS, preferably the APC model that is on sale right now on amazon.



ok i wont do it.


----------



## Reloaded (May 15, 2018)

Flash said:


> What're all the components, you've connected to UPS apart from Cabinet?



19 inch lg monitor and cabinate.

Components are
Inter core i5 6600
GTX 1060 6GB.
Seasonic M12 II 520W
2hdd, 1 external
4 exhast fans.

The problem started after i added the graphics card, initally it was giving 2-3 minutes of backup, not 0 minutes.
UPS is 2 years old. 



I actually saw this on youtube. The last time i say a video on youtube which said put water in the ups battery to make it new. I tried it and it did not work. So this time is said lets ask here first before doing something stupid.


----------



## icebags (May 15, 2018)

^ that is weird. you should get about 5 mins backup, unless pc is under heavy use.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2018)

^^2 years is a "long time" for UPS batteries & 1060 consumes much more power than intel HD graphics.Remember that unlike laptop,in desktop as soon as a gfx card is plugged the integrated gfx is disabled & everything runs from gfx card(incl your desktop explorer window).

Adding more batteries only increases the backup time but it won't change the power limit of ups so you can not add 2 batteries & then expect to have your 360W ups run a 400W system load.You can however expect increased backup time for 360W system load by adding another battery to your 360W ups.


----------



## icebags (May 15, 2018)

^^^ my batteries always lasted minimum 3 years with decent back ups. unless heavily gaming with 100% cpu / gpu loads etc.

but paralleling 2 batteries is not recommended, unless you know what you are doing. if two batteries are not identical & don't have same voltages, then it will cause problems.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2018)

^^Mine never lasted beyond 2 years but then I live in NCR & temps here are on an average much higher compared to many other parts of the country(battery life decreases drastically with increase in operating temps) not to mention daily power cuts means batteries getting discharged & recharged much more often than areas with low frequency of power cuts(another factor that determines life of battery,each battery has fixed no. of cycles of discharge/recharge).


----------



## icebags (May 16, 2018)

^ yes, if your battery goes through many discharge cycles or you use pc longer time on battery, it will deteriorate faster. that may be his case.


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2018)

Reloaded said:


> The last time i say a video on youtube which said put water in the ups battery to make it new. I tried it and it did not work.


WTH!!
Won't the water short-circuit the UPS?


----------



## billubakra (May 16, 2018)

@gta5 

@Reloaded 
Please post that video's link. Heights of chutiyapa.


----------



## gta5 (May 17, 2018)

As whitestar and others have said you can't increase the ups capacity this way , more or bigger batteries will only increase backup time ,

Since it's 2 years old your battery also may have reached  end of life depending upon  your usage pattern , temperature  .. 2-3 minutes without gpu was very less ..

 I hope you have charged it fully before testing as UPS takes long time to charge ..

Let it charge for 12 hours  then test again after removing gpu first


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2018)

Flash said:


> WTH!!
> Won't the water short-circuit the UPS?


There is actually water inside inverter battery,I think he meant open the sealed battery inside UPS & add water to it which may or may not improve performance depending on the condition of battery.


----------



## sling-shot (May 17, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> No it is not safe to do this, the UPS circuitry itself has maximum wattage limiting built in. It is absolutely not recommended to do any kind of "mod" as its a massive fire hazard.
> Forget the safety of your PC, atleast care about your own safety
> Get a 1 kva UPS, preferably the APC model that is on sale right now on amazon.



Please tell us the model you mention on Amazon.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/APC-BX1100C-1100VA-230V-Back/dp/B01ELNPG2I

I myself am gonna order this, next week. If you dont have a GPU, and your max load is under 360 watts go for the 600 va option, (rs 2.6k)


----------



## sling-shot (May 17, 2018)

Thank you. For me it is tempting because I might get longer backup but the money is still high. I have a functional V-Guard 600 unit for now.


----------



## icebags (May 17, 2018)

billubakra said:


> @gta5
> 
> @Reloaded
> Please post that video's link. Heights of chutiyapa.



here


----------



## Reloaded (May 19, 2018)

Guys i connected the batteries in parallel just to test it out once, but it did not make any significant change, it just gave me 4s of backup which was not enough to shut down the pc properly.
I tested the battery with a multimeter , both the batteries has exactly 13v. So no issues with the battery.

Can i connect the batteries in series to make it 24v (12v+12v) ? Will there be any risk of damage to the ups components? UPS is Nirantar UPS-621V. Nirantar UPS-621V | iBall

I did some research and came accross this APC video which shows 2 battries connected in series and not parallel.

*i.imgur.com/Gu5CO2H.jpg







Another video where the battries are connected in series. This guys definetely looks like a pro and knows what he is doing.






Do you guys think adding the batteries in series will make the difference. Will there be any risk of damage to the UPS or pc components due to 24v (12v+12v) ?


----------



## icebags (May 19, 2018)

Reloaded said:


> Do you guys think adding the batteries in series will make the difference. Will there be any risk of damage to the UPS or pc components due to 24v (12v+12v) ?



don't do it ! unless the ups is designed to take 24v in, it will burn down the parts, and may even blow them up.

just buy a good recommended ups instead.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2018)

FFS, if you are going to do modding, at least take the help of a service person who has this knowledge.
IF you are tinkering and something goes wrong, you will win the Darwin Award.
UPS Modding is not at all equivalent to modding your phone or game controller etc


----------



## billubakra (May 20, 2018)

Brother listen to what members have posted above. Just buy a good ups.


----------

